# Clipping Before and After



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

I remember someone doing a post like this last year and I thought it was fun, so thought 'hey, let's do it again!'




I love seeing the differences in the horses from the wooly winter coats to the cool clipped coats!

Just post your before and after pictures of the horses you plan on clipping this spring.. I know it's still somewhat early for some, but go ahead and post the before pics and then when you get them clipped you can come back and update your post with the clipped picture!! (Maybe we could get this pinned at the top like the 2008 foals so it's easy to find and update???



)

Anywho, here's the ones I'm planning on:

Smokey: 2007 appaloosa colt

BEFORE:






AFTER:






FINISHED!










Sky: our herdsire black near leopard overoloosa

BEFORE:






AFTER:






Vader: 2007 appaloosa colt

BEFORE:






AFTER (head and neck)






Electra: 2007 chestnut pinto filly

BEFORE:






Axel: 2006 bay appaloosa colt

BEFORE:






AFTER: (head/neck)






Buster: 2000 buckskin stallion

BEFORE:






Chili: 2007 bay gelding

BEFORE:






Lacey: 1994 black snowcap mare

No before pic





AFTER:






May have a couple others too!


----------



## Steph G

I've already clipped a couple for a show back in March, but I don't have any after pics yet so here are the before pics.

Dini: Will be shown at TMHV Celebration in amateur performance classes and Adult Versatility






Spring:

Will also be shown at TMHV Celebration in Amateur two year old mares and Solid Color(if her color comes in)






I bought her with her partially clipped already

Jami:

I wish I could afford to take her too. Hopefully she will be shown later this year in Perry, GA and Fletcher, NC






Jami was also clipped before I got her


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Love the last one! Is he/she a smutty buckskin pinto?


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Wow! These horses already look great in their winter woolies! I did get the Clipathon pinned last year--just PM one of the moderators to ask. I'll be posting some befores and afters of my own soon. Can't wait can't wait!


----------



## Sixstardanes

BEFORE: Saber Jan 2008 _(not quite so wooly since we blanket him - we do get snow here)_






AFTER: Saber March 2008


----------



## maplegum

Willow before a 'professional clip'. I attempted it myself with human hair clippers.








And after.... my friends came to the rescue and 'fixed' her bad haircut















I always knew she was hiding something rather special under that baby fuzz.





xox Leonie xox


----------



## PaintNminis

I have some BEFORE and Afters too





Tazer - MCMS Silver Cloud


----------



## Brandi*

Here is a pic of Miss Melody with her winter coat. It doesn't get so cold here so her coat wasn't too extreme.






And here are a couple of pics of her after I clipped her head and neck. I will post more when I clip her all the way


----------



## Steph G

Hi Lucky C. Thank you very much for the compliment. Yes she is a buckskin pinto, but I'm not sure how dark she will stay. I haven't seen her in her summer coat yet. I just got her in January. I just



her. She's cute and she knows it. Her name is Jami, but I call her the "wild child" or "miss attitude" usually. Her full brother placed top ten in the national futurity this past year, so I can't wait to see what's under all of the fuzz!

Here's another pic:


----------



## MySweetElegance

AMHA/AMHR 34" BUCKSKIN MARE

BEFORE:





AFTER:





AMHA/AMHR 33" SORREL & WHITE MARE

BEFORE:





AFTER:


----------



## BlueStar

Brandi* ~ I am in LOVE with your filly



She can come live with us anytime!!


----------



## MBhorses

great clipping.

who wants to come clip ours


----------



## PaintNminis

I have another set





"Je T'aime"

Black Roan Appaloosa

the BEFORE






and quite the AFTER!











I have others but I can't find their Pictures


----------



## Jessica_06

PaintNminis said:


> I have another set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Je T'aime"
> 
> Black Roan Appaloosa
> 
> the BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and quite the AFTER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have others but I can't find their Pictures


Wow



what a difference he is gorgeous!


----------



## cowgurl_up

Here are two of my partial before and afters.

T's Dressed To A Tee

BEFORE:






AFTER: (will add new pictures after I can do all of him!)






Flaby's Society Belle

BEFORE:






AFTER:






Hopefully I will have one more to add, baby Scarlett when she gets clipped in the summer.


----------



## Cara

Before China



:






After China



:


----------



## PaintNminis

> Wow what a difference he is gorgeous!


Ohh Thanks





She is a Special One


----------



## Brandi*

Thanks



She is such a little diva right now!!!!! I have to start giving her a job because she is getting a bit too big for her britches OH! Quite the bossy little girl lately lol







BlueStar said:


> Brandi* ~ I am in LOVE with your filly
> 
> 
> 
> She can come live with us anytime!!


----------



## Rebecca

I clipped Miss Kassie today, and I was just as surprised as last year. I love to see what's lying under all that hair!





Kassie Before:






The Awesome After:






Beautiful boys and girls out there!





~Rebecca


----------



## midnight star stables

Here is Donovan, mostly clipped. He is a 2007 colt.

Before:






Just His Head:











Full Body, for a Canadian Spring:


----------



## mad for mini's

Oatmeal Acres Star Saphire, " Sophie"

Before:







After :






Oatmeal Acres Ragamuff N Rose, " Muffy "

Before :






After :






Oatmeal Acres 2 Mini Bucks Blue By U , " Bug"

Before :






After :


----------



## Leeana

I dont have any before photos ..but here are a few after photos ..

Weswind BTU Crown Prince Fyte ..my small over division colt, BTU Grandson, sired by Karen Wales BTU son Boones Little BTU Crown Prince. His dam is a Reserve National Champion, that Karen owns.











Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko


----------



## squeaky

Hi,

Here is a picture of my mare back in February:






and in April:






Amanda


----------



## Devon

Zorro



!!

My Weanling shwo colt from last year.

Ignore the scars we're working on that hes out with the yearling boys .. they have too much fun.

Before:


----------



## RockRiverTiff

Moriahs Adora Blue (FWF Blue Sensation x Moriahs Deja Blue) 32" Yearling Filly

Before:






After:


----------



## MySweetElegance

I got full body clipped pics of elly check them out

Before





after


----------



## eagles ring farm

clipped our stallion

Triple ks Boogie Bowtie

28" smutty buckskin

before






after


----------



## Southern_Heart

Here is my filly. (Southern Hearts Billie Jo) at 2 months old and 20.5 inches tall.

She is just the sweetest little filly and so tiny





Joyce

Before






AFTER


----------



## Rockin S Miniature

You have nice horses!... 

Here is our mini's....

I have two more to be clipped in sometime later next week.

Here is Blue

(Before)






(After)











Here is Misty

(Before)






(After)











I will post Sophie and Coco's after pictures when they are clipped...

Karrie

Rockin' S Miniature

www.imageevent.com/karrieshort


----------



## PaulaR

OT, but I need to buy a set of clippers, what do you use for your minnies? Looking for something under $200. Thanks


----------



## Steph G

I finally got clipped pictures of my two taken and uploaded.

Here is Dini before:






After:

<a href="http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii103/minis140/?action=view&current=DiniTN.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii103/minis140/DiniTN.jpg" border="0" alt="Dini TN"></a>

And here is Spring: (BIG change)











I tried to resize these.


----------



## Brandi*

I finally have Miss Melody clipped out all the way.

Winter Woolies






Today


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

Here is my littel mare Miss Dimples. This is the pic of the day I got her.

IMG]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/tinymitevillage/IMG_0084.jpg[/img]

And then Miss Dimples after her clip.........


----------



## Trinity Farm

mad for mini's said:


> Oatmeal Acres Star Saphire, " Sophie"
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oatmeal Acres Ragamuff N Rose, " Muffy "
> 
> Before :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oatmeal Acres 2 Mini Bucks Blue By U , " Bug"
> 
> Before :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After :






Leeana said:


> I dont have any before photos ..but here are a few after photos ..
> 
> Weswind BTU Crown Prince Fyte ..my small over division colt, BTU Grandson, sired by Karen Wales BTU son Boones Little BTU Crown Prince. His dam is a Reserve National Champion, that Karen owns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westwind BTU Crown Prince Narko


GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## minimajik62

This is our Sr. Mare "Star" Before and After Clipping.


----------



## Jill

Here are the VERY rough clips on my 2008 foals











*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me's Passionately Dun, a/k/a "Passion"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Grey-Grulla Filly -- Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion) and Out of Edgewood Skip To My Lou (Halter Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King











*[SIZE=12pt]Whinny For Me’s Big City Cover Girl, a/k/a "Cover Girl"[/SIZE]*

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Buckskin Filly – Expected To Mature @ 31”

By Little Kings Big City Buck (Sire of National Champions, Son of Buckeroo)

Out of Erica’s Double Dipped (a sibling to many National Champions and Sired by Little Kings B T Buck Bandito, Son of BTU)











[SIZE=12pt]*Whinny For Me's Dun Buckin Around, a/k/a "Ducky"*[/SIZE]

2008 AMHA / AMHR pending, AMHR Futurity Nominated Show Colt – Greying Dark Bay Dun -- Expected To Mature @ 33”

By Erica's Gone and DunIT (AMHR Nat'l Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll / Multi Champion), out of Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope (Halter Gr Champion)

Bloodlines include: Buckeroo, Rowdy, BTU, Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and Egyptian King










My new and beloved mare, Maddie, who was clipped by her prior owner before she arrived. Fuzzy pic there, clipped one here.

[SIZE=12pt]*Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet, a/k/a “Maddie”*[/SIZE]

2003 33.5" AMHA / AMHR Silver Buckskin Mare w/ Dun Factor

Bred to DunIT (National Top 10 / AMHA Honor Roll) for a 2009 Foal


----------



## Margaret

There are some _*extra cute foals * _ on this thread!!

Here is a _07 rough picture _ and _an 08 clipped picture _ of my stallion.


----------



## SWA

Bridgy, with her "Spring Fuzz" (photos taken in April of 2008) ...






Bridgy, after show clipped this summer (photos taken in May of 2008) ...


----------



## bannerminis

I am really enjoying this thread (only getting to read it now) and all the before and after pics - always amazes me what hides under all that fur





Anyway I just wanted to share a pic of my filly Silver Grace Silver Shimmer. She definately has been one of the hariest horses I have come across in a long time





Before






During






After











Also pics of my '07 Cremello colt Banners Shadow Moon Cruiser(now in Sommerset in UK)

Before






After


----------



## Jill

Very nice transformations


----------



## zoey829

Awesome pics!!! I am sso jealous!!


----------



## Margaret

There are some great transformations on this post!






I have just one more clip to share from this year.

Here is a 3 month old Classic Champagne colt that we bred called Thunder.

He had quite a few working colors in him before, but in the end turned out to be an intresting shade of chocolate.


----------



## carlenehorse

Here is my little filly Lacey

Before






After






My colt Apache

Before






After (he wasn't a happy camper LOL)






Filly Sassy

Before






After






These are my three foals for 2008.


----------



## River Wood

River Wood's Dan'ts Destiny Before






After






River Wood's Montego Shasaedoh Before






After






Tibbs Rapid Transit Before






after






Summer Supreme Before






after


----------



## Fancy

This is my new guy, bucky, and I've never seen him clipped before! I'm extremely anxious for warmer weather so I can clip off all of that winter fuzz!

Bucky






Makayla


----------



## Peggy Hogan

LOL....Of course Rebecca...you would have the "star child look" for Kassie.

It suits her really; she looks very cool here. Thanks for the pictures....

Peggy

Kassie Before:






The Awesome After:






Beautiful boys and girls out there!





~Rebecca


----------



## Rebecca

LOL....Of course Rebecca...you would have the "star child look" for Kassie.

It suits her really; she looks very cool here. Thanks for the pictures....

Why of course Peggy!



She is, after all, my "star child", and boy does she KNOW it!



She can really work those sunglasses, when she knows she looks good (in her mind, it must be always) she really shows off. Kassie could be a rock star!


----------



## Riverdance

He is only partially clipped down. Next month I will post an update of him totally clipped down and a set up shot, rather than tied to the stall. Right now he is clipped like a poodle.

Riverdance's And The Beat Goes On

BEFORE:






AFTER:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

I also only did the partial clip for now but by the end of the month I will finish her and post another picture



I only meant to take off some of the long hair under her chin and stuff but I got carried away and will now have to blanket her but I think it was worth it





here is Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe still in her fuzzies:






and here she is with her poodle clip:


----------



## BM Miniatures

Before






After


----------



## markadoodle

.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Here is Maple Hollows Black Pearl 31.5" senior mare.

Before:






After:


----------



## bannerminis

Birchwood UK Buckeroo Banner 2yr old Buckskin Colt aka Banner






After with his leggings on and frozen so all hunched up






A head shot











At a show/seminar with Angie from Buck On Ranch


----------



## goodie

Hi all...just found this forum tonight. Thought I would add my before and after clipped shots. My pony is not quite as woolly as some on here (bit warmer in Australia). Photos taken last week

Hopeview Charismatic Charm (chocolate palouse 4yo mare)

Before:






AFTER:


----------



## Southern_Heart

Southern Hearts Boom De Yada, Yearling 28"tall

Before and after clip


























Next is Southern Hearts Red Tye Affair Born Feb 3, 2009

Before Clip






After Clip
















Thanks for letting me share





Joyce


----------



## JewelsOK

We just clipped Image today (Crosswinds Irish Hawks Image AMHA/AMHR '07 Gelding)!

Here is before:






Here is after:
















And finally running and playing after the ordeal was over!


----------



## candycar

I finally got to post to this thread! For your enjoyment.

Jelly Bean before






Jelly Bean after






Lexus before






Lexus after


----------



## Zora

Here are some before and after pictures of Midnight and Angel> Click on pictures to enlarge.



URL=http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff50/pamzora/?action=view&current=IMG_2515.jpg]



[/url]


----------



## BM Miniatures

Baccarat Before






After


----------



## GypsyMoonMinis

Spunky : I discovered a good deal of roaning in her coat after I clipped her, as well as 'bend or' spots faintly through her hindquaters and a larger one on her front leg. I can't decide if she's a sorrel, a chestnut or some variation. She has dark hair in her tail, blonde in her mane and a sorrel/chestnut body..

Before:






After:











Flicka: Im notorious for starting things to late in the day... so I had to finish her in the dark, but it was ok. She's a trooper and stood like a statue for over an hour as I worked. I was so surprised by what she looked like afterwards. Pretty nice for an old lady!

Before:






After:


----------



## ~Dan

Everyones clipped beasties are wonderful, I just need to learn how to clip as good your guys.

Gypsy moon minis, Flicka looks just like my mare Polly, gorgeous.


----------



## Minioveros

Hi all, this is my first posting on l'il beginnings, we are all the way from Swan Valley in Western Australia

Here are some before and after pictures of Magnolia Park Chrome Strike, my beautiful man






and here he is at the Annual Pinto Horse Society of WA, his first show, he was placed in all of his classes and took out reserve champion junior colt 10.2hh & under











Magnolia Park Kryptonite






Miniature Extravaganza Show (2008) Magnolia Park Kryptonite awarded Champion Gelding (clip job is 8 weeks old)






Magnolia Park Beauty Marks






Magnolia Park Beauty Marks after the clip job






Magnolia Park Chrome Marks






Magnolia Park Chrome Marks after


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures

Here's our 15 year old gelding Buddy's before and after


----------



## Marsha Cassada

My appaloosa, Dusty. Haven't clipped his body yet, as it's still too cool. Unfortunately, when I clipped his face the rattlesnake scars are visible now.


----------



## Zora

Marsha Cassada said:


> My appaloosa, Dusty. Haven't clipped his body yet, as it's still too cool. Unfortunately, when I clipped his face the rattlesnake scars are visible now.


He's very cute! neat color.


----------



## as if by magic 2

Sorry couldn't get the wooly pics of my phone so added a baby picture.

http://

Clipped a week ago !

http://


----------



## Molly's Run Minis

Misty Before:






Misty After:






Honey Before: (sorry about the pic, its the only one i got of her in winter)






Honey After:






Toby Before: (almost, sorry)






Toby After:


----------



## Reble

Before: a couple days old /

After: 2 months old


----------



## Reble

Sorry hit the wrong button.


----------



## Tab




----------



## Reble

Here is our last filly shaved this year at 2 months old.

I knew she was a looker & tiny...


----------



## Latika

My yearling filly - hairy pic is from July, clipped pic was taken September


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

How do I put pictures on here?


----------



## Taylor Richelle

These were taken this year the first pic was from back in early May.

Knight Before-






Knight After:


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> How do I put pictures on here?



Never mind I got it.


----------



## Blackwater Farm

My Blue Boy before and after clip!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

A Better Home Farm Shine On

Before






After






PTM Glorys Abbie Golightly

Before






After


----------



## leeapachemoon

Apache

Before






After






Lee

Before






After


----------



## pinkapache

Riverwood, that is some change in your horses!! lol I just want to ask, do you find it easier to do the 1st clip when the horse is a baby? Does it make it easier to clip them as adults?


----------



## rabbitsfizz

I do not usually remember to do this but I got these, yesterday.

My Appy colt SP Beyond the Pale:

Before.....






and after......






This is only a preliminary clip- I used the coarse blades and am still nursing the bruise on my hand where he kicked the clippers out of it when I was doing his legs so I have not finished the legs, pasterns still need doing properly, but he was really stressed by then so I just did enough to let him know he was not going to win, then called it a day. This is a first clip, I do not clip foals.

This colt stands 27" at the withers, I think he is rather smart!


----------



## leeapachemoon

Finally got to clip the new guy. He was a mess when I got him in November. Very skinny but now he looks awesome!

Not my best clipping work, he was not cooperating!

 

Before:

 







 

 

After:


----------



## Knottymare

rabbitsfizz said:


> I do not usually remember to do this but I got these, yesterday.
> 
> My Appy colt SP Beyond the Pale:


What a cutie. Love those spots!


----------



## Latika

I clipped my weanling colt last week





Before:






After:


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

I just posted a bunch in another post. <<<< Link to other post.



Check it out.


----------



## mrsj

Wow, your horses are gorgeous, I can't believe the difference a clip makes. Lovely.


----------



## OutlawStyle

Here are a few of mine.










"Buckaboo" before






After: (not perfectly clipped, I need practice)






Outlaw before






Outlaw after.


----------



## RockRiverTiff

The weather's been so unreliable this spring that I've only gotten a decent clip done on one of our junior horses (and even he's still got his leg warmers). Here's our yearling colt, Sunwoods Apollo before and after:

Before:






After:


----------



## brasstackminis

Super Sara before (And I actually bought her from this picture...



) And after...


----------



## paintponylvr

Blackwater Farm said:


> My Blue Boy before and after clip!



CUTE! Any other pics, girl???? Haven't talked in forever. I'm starting 3 two yr olds - wearing bits/headstalls, loading in the trailer w/ a simple point & "load up", some groundwork (lounging beginning driving) in prep for actual ground driving. Too fun!


----------



## Tremor

I clip many times throughout the year and each time something changes, so I figure that I'll post some of them.

Before Clipping:






1st clip:






2nd clip?:






3rd Clip:






3rd Clip Final:






Hehe, and he put up with all of my clipping.





I have ceased clipping for this year and its KILLING ME. The bridle paths are getting long! They're about an inch now!


----------



## midnight star stables

Tremor said:


> I have ceased clipping for this year and its KILLING ME. The bridle paths are getting long! They're about an inch now!


Hey Tremor, I always keep bridle paths clipped over the winter


----------



## Tremor

midnight star stables said:


> Hey Tremor, I always keep bridle paths clipped over the winter


Hehe, I think I'll let them grow out some and then trim a very some notch just so their bridle's will fit. That way I can continue my experimentation this spring.


----------



## Zora

After






Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

WOWEE! That is a transformation if I have ever seen one!







Sixstardanes said:


> BEFORE: Saber Jan 2008 _(not quite so wooly since we blanket him - we do get snow here)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER: Saber March 2008


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

Looke at that!!! COOL







MySweetElegance said:


> I got full body clipped pics of elly check them out
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

Silver Grace Silver Shimmer is officially the furriest creature on the planet I believe  She is BEAUTIFUL either way








bannerminis said:


> I am really enjoying this thread (only getting to read it now) and all the before and after pics - always amazes me what hides under all that fur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to share a pic of my filly Silver Grace Silver Shimmer. She definately has been one of the hariest horses I have come across in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> During
> 
> After
> 
> Also pics of my '07 Cremello colt Banners Shadow Moon Cruiser(now in Sommerset in UK)
> 
> Before
> 
> After


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis

Zora said:


> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!!



Thank You! I think so too!!


----------



## mydaddysjag

I just clip a 1" wide bridle path in the winter, so the halter fits. Im trying to grow some mane and forelock back on our new show horse, his old owner likes less, but I prefer more. Its killing me to see him with a 3" mohawk, but if I cut it now, Ill be kicking myself next show season


----------



## minirocky

I love seeing all of the transformations - I cannot wait until I can body clip my boy. I'm itching pretty bad to do it now, but there's really no purpose in me doing it. So I will just sit on my hands until spring - and then I refuse to deal with any shedding, lol!


----------



## kuusou

Not the best clipping but it was his first time



And only head and neck this time. Have also combed his mane.


----------



## Eagle

Before:





After:





I have a bad back today and he wasn't very cooperative with his legs so I left them, I will get hubby to help me when I feel better.


----------



## lucky lodge

its amazing how thay change ..


----------



## LindaL

Here are before and after pics...taken a few months apart...What a huge difference...hard to believe its the same horse! (She is a yearling and we had never seen her clipped before!)

"Dale Ray's Str8fromtheheart Dot Com"


----------



## Eohippus

Just did my little 25.5" stallion!






Before






Starting






Head/Neck. I think they look so silly like this






Finally, a little horse-no more yak!!


----------



## Deb O.

LindaL said:


> Here are before and after pics...taken a few months apart...What a huge difference...hard to believe its the same horse! (She is a yearling and we had never seen her clipped before!)
> 
> "Dale Ray's Str8fromtheheart Dot Com"


Couldn't believe what was hiding under all that hair on my little girl either. And boy does she have attitude to go with it. She's a real little diva


----------



## chandab

Eohippus said:


> Just did my little 25.5" stallion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head/Neck. I think they look so silly like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a little horse-no more yak!!


Cute little guy. I'm not too fond of hte head and neck clip job, but I've used it many times. Come spring, the horses get too hot in their full coats, but its still too early to fully clip, so I head and neck them to make them more comfortable wihle the weather makes up its mind.


----------



## Letsdunit

After


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

Maple Hollows All That N More A/R bay appy filly

Before:






After:


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Maple Hollows All That N More A/R bay appy filly
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


HOLY COW!!!! This is a super change!


----------



## minihingstar

Ove before:






And after:






Relo before:






And after:


----------



## Lil Timber Buck




----------



## Thomasina900

Hi everyone - I am new to this forum and to mini horse ownership. We recently bought our first mini. Her name is Penny Lane. Here are some pics of her before and after clipping.

I look forward to getting to know you guys


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm

There are some amazing transformations in this thread and I love that it keeps growing!

Here is my most recent clip that I actually remember to get a before picture of, Maple Hollows Magical Mist, Buckskin yearling filly around 26" tall.

Before:






After:


----------



## kay56649

Our Mini sheds out completely sleek and doesn't even need a body clip!!! ha ha!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle

Here are head shots of "Sox" this year....

Before:






Then After:


----------



## Tremor

My 2011 yearling filly, Ale.

Before (Feb. 2012 at 10 Months)






After (May 2012 at 1 Year)


----------



## chandab

Not quite the same type of transformation, but..

Here's Jasper (diagnosed with Cushings in Nov 2011, at the time we could feel he was very skinny):

Pre-clip pictures:

First January 2012




And March 2012




And, post clip (he was head and neck clipped a few weeks ago, and then fully body clipped just a few days ago, so that is part of the difference in the color):




Now that he is on meds and proper nutrition hopefully he will continue on the path to health and happiness; he's quite the spunky boy now that he's feeling better.


----------



## jessj

This is my yearling filly "Pippa"

First pic is a couple of days after I got her at 6months old.

Second pic is after her first bath this spring.

Third pic is after a rought spring clip.

Fourth pic is early summer, she had grown a little from the spring clip.

Fifth pic is her summer clip. (I am 8months pregnant, so there are a few furry spots that I didnt worry about!)

It is amazing to me how she went from a wooly brown baby to a beautiful silver dapple yearling! After she was clipped the first time in the spring, several neighbors stopped by to check out our "new horse"...lol.


----------



## TPs flat rock acres

wow amazing how different they look


----------



## Aine

This is my little mini Bobby



not a huge transformation but he certainly felt a lot lighter 

BEFORE: he had be rugged so not too fluffy










After


----------



## happy appy

He is Prince the wild man!







and after. He had a couple different clip days. I kept getting called into work, poor little guy.


----------



## bunni1900

This is my yearling stallion I bout without ever seeing him clipped.

Before




After


----------



## supaspot

first celticmist absolut bliss before , during and after


----------



## supaspot

celticmist absolut angel before during and after


----------



## supaspot

and lastly (for now) the beautiful celticmist absolut whisper before during and after


----------



## supaspot

not a complete clip but here is celticmist absolut joy


----------



## supaspot

and celticmist absolut aristocrat


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan

Here is Sunnybrook's Treasured Jewel, the BOSS mare of the group. She is blue roan under all that brown hair!!!

Before with summer coat

during clipping of winter coat

after with her bestie Buddy the gelding......somewhere under all that hair is a horse!


----------



## Tiz Minis Fan

oops.....forgot to attach the last pic....lol


----------



## LindaL

Before and after pics of our 2012 ASPC filly Sadie...I really love her! She was 2 mo old in the before pic and 3.5 mo old in the after pic....


----------



## MajorClementine

Here is my 1 year old filly Clementine. I can't believe it's even the same horse in both pictures. I was so surprised the first time I clipped her. There was a beautiful little horse under that yak coat! These pics are from last year. I was browsing my photos and found them. I laughed at how wooly she was and knew I had to share.


----------



## littlebigspots

Clipper

Day he was born





2 months old





Full body at almost 4 months showing what looks like some appy spots he was hiding


----------



## Lil Eowyn

Wow! Some of these are huge differences! Beautiful horses =)

Here's Éowyn all fluffered up in the winter;

http://s13.postimage.org/5lezoxl93/018.jpg

http://s7.postimage.org/pjb2avjiz/005.jpg

And here's some pics from the summer;

http://s7.postimage.org/9q1igo78b/014.jpg

http://s8.postimage.org/yzzzw3dlh/009_3.jpg

http://s14.postimage.org/duzmzha0x/Eowyn_14.jpg

Don't worry, this year I'll take some professional pics of her now that I'm going to show her


----------



## Lil Eowyn

@*Sixstardane*

When I saw your stallion I was thinking, "hmm...that horse looks really familiar" Then I saw his name and I was like "Oh my cows thats Saber from youtube!"


----------



## candycar

Hey! had to bump this back to the top! It's one of my faves. What happened? It used to be "pinned"? I love the before and after pics! MODS Please pin it back! Or start a new one.





It's getting to be that time of year...


----------



## Lil Eowyn

We should start a new one for the new year 2013 =)


----------



## VirginiaMiniLover

I am so inspired by this thread after purchasing my fuzz butts, can't wait till their barn is finished so I can clip!


----------



## HGFarm

I would think it would be good to start a new one for this next spring and pin it again? I see a lot of the pics in this one are gone now.



I really enjoy looking at them too!


----------



## Tremor

HGFarm said:


> I would think it would be good to start a new one for this next spring and pin it again? I see a lot of the pics in this one are gone now.
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy looking at them too!


Agreed.


----------



## srminiatures

Does this horse have a brand? Can you brand a mini and still show them?


----------



## srminiatures

Picture 1&2 Gracie Before and After, 3&4 Cupid Before and After,4&5 Richard before and after, 6&7 Scout before and after,


----------

